# Please help me get back windows 7!!!!



## teamseacow (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi!!

I installed windows 8 out of pure couriosity, and wanted initially to install it on my USB (which is formatted to RAW now so I can't format it -.- but that aside...). Windows wouldn't let me install it on my usb so I installed it as a dual boot (so I thought). However, windows 8 chose to go single boot instead and erase the existing windows 7 :sad::banghead:. I read that the only way to get w7 back was the install it again. I have one problem now though.... All my drivers are gone (so I have no wireless internet connection) and the resolution is REALLY low (I can't get it any higher). I have w7 hp 64-bit (from a SAMSUNG recovery disk) and I've installed it twice already and that didn't work... I have backups and everything, but I just cannot get a proper windows 7 back!!! Also, if anyone happens to know how to fix my flash drive so I could use it again that would be GREAT! :smile: 

If anyone has any idea how to fix this IT WOULD MEAN THE WORLD TO ME!!! 

I guess there's no need to say how much I hate w8 right now..... I miss Battlefield 3, and battlefield 3 misses me... 

thankyouthankyouthankyou for your time.

-teamseacow


----------



## uthd (Mar 26, 2012)

You should contact SAMSUNG support


----------



## Dartoe55 (Mar 29, 2012)

You will need to do a clean installation of 7 from the recovery disk. 
Have you been trying to repair?

What's been happening after you try to install 7?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Did you do a clean install of Wn7? If you just need drivers, goto http://www.samsung.com/us/support/downloads/SGH-I637 and download the drivers using another pc with internet capablility ( or connect yours to the router via ethernet cable ) and save to a flash drive to install on the afflicted PC


----------



## lemoncowboy (Nov 5, 2009)

"I installed it as a dual boot (so I thought). However, windows 8 chose to go single boot instead and erase the existing windows 7"

Are you sure it hasn't installed it as dual boot but has the Windows 8 install as the default option? 

When logged in, follow the following steps;

1. Click Windows Start button and Type msconfig and Press Enter (or click it with mouse)
2. Click Boot Tab, Click Windows 7 (or which ever OS you want to set as default at boot) and Click Set as Default. Click OK to apply change.
3. Reboot


----------

